# where is default file location option in office 2007 excell, word etc?



## GEOFF (Mar 22, 1999)

In Office 2000 setting the default file location for Excell file is right there in Excell in Options under Tools. Can't seem to find it in office 2007 for Excell, Word, Notepad, Wordpad etc. Where can I set this? Running Vista as well...........new system and looking around for things that now seem to be tucked away somewhere....sigh...thanks.
G


----------



## GEOFF (Mar 22, 1999)

any one know where the option is to set my excell and word file folders as the ones each program goes to when opening or saving a file instead of first just going to documents and then I have to open the folder?
thanks.
G


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I don't have 2007, but try doing Save As and see what location is listed in the save window.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi there,

Click the Office Menu button, click the Options button (next to Exit), select Save on the left. There you'll find the default file locations and the default auto save location.

HTH


----------



## GEOFF (Mar 22, 1999)

firefytr you are so right...again...thanks. My eyes must have passed over that options button 50 times......Word/Excell/Notepad now defaulted to their folders......now if you are feeling bored check if it can be done with Wordpad..I just looked but have not sorted it yet.
My new notebook list of office 07 and Vista sorting outs getting smaller.....
G


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Grief Zack, how can I make suggestions when you know everything already?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

ROFL!

AFAIK Wordpad just uses the default windows saveas filename dialog box, which means it will (generally) default to (assuming Vista) your Documents folder and then change when you change directories (should remember its location).


----------



## GEOFF (Mar 22, 1999)

It does, and your right.
G



firefytr said:


> ROFL!
> 
> AFAIK Wordpad just uses the default windows saveas filename dialog box, which means it will (generally) default to (assuming Vista) your Documents folder and then change when you change directories (should remember its location).


----------



## GEOFF (Mar 22, 1999)

QUOTE=slurpee55]Grief Zack, how can I make suggestions when you know everything already?[/QUOTE]

Your suggestion got me poking around the save as and then bing, along came firefytrs directions. But thanks slurpee55 for the help.

If I knew anything, much less everything, I would be outside in the sunshine at the very least

Ok, now I am going to look at the Epson site to find some decent drivers to make this printer work with Vista better than it did with the msdrivers Vista installed..........


----------

